# age/sex/location? RESPOND



## katz16000 (Apr 23, 2000)

I was just curious...to see if there are any fellow IBSers in my area, we could get together and talk or something.I am 19/female/San Diego, Ca------------------19 year old female, college student,*D* type taking Caltrate Plus. Email me to chat


----------



## Bill56 (Apr 21, 2000)

Hi Katz. Male/43/Morristown NJ.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

Female- 35 Illinois------------------Here's to pain free days!SandiIBS/D For 20+ years


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

Hi,same here, would love to have an IBS pal.female/40/NCShelly


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

42/ Female/ Scottsdale, Arizona


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

42...female...Philadelphia,Pa.


----------



## Joanie65 (Mar 18, 2000)

34/female/Wisconsin


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

26 soon/Male/MarylandIBS-D began after combination of viral illness, Zithromax (antibiotic aka Z-pak), and extreme anxiety.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

male-age 29-Syracuse, n.y.


----------



## Debbie A. (Jun 13, 1999)

37/female/Northwest Indiana------------------~Debbie~~~~~~~~~~Female, age 37. Used to be "D" type, now RECOVERED after elimination of sugar from diet.


----------



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

chicklet/25/CA


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

Kelly/20/f/so ca


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

male/46/Atlanta


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

female/30/Los Angeles and Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

27/f/ohio


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

29 / male / Athenry - galway ireland


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

48 in July,female,Trotwood Ohio------------------gypsy-D child of GOD


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Female 42 - Illinois


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

34/female/western Chicago burbs, IL


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

52 (almost), Female, Massachusetts------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

31/Female/far west suburbs of Chicago


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

34/F/Newport Beach, CA.


----------



## little bit (May 19, 2000)

48/F/NC At times I think IBS is going to drive me nuts. Not being in control of my life is tough for a control freak. Misery does love company. I have found affirmation of much of my anxiety and hate of this horrible syndrome since locating this site.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

58 yr. old female living in Pampa, Texas------------------Those who drink of the water will never be thirstyKittygirl (D type)


----------



## Karen G. (Sep 7, 1999)

36 year old, female, living in Maryland.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

39/male/oregon







------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

48/female/Michigan


----------



## Bugsyboi (Feb 21, 2000)

Hi.... Male, 53, Canton, Ohio


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

40/female/England







Julie


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

19/m/Long Beach Ca


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

46/F/Boston------------------Nancy


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

25/Im a man!/Sweden-Skaune//Maceo


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

27/Male/Maryland.................Haize


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

43/F/northwest burbs of Chicago


----------



## LEELEE47 (Apr 11, 2000)

47/F/Bakersfield, California


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Female/33/Eastern Kentucky-----GO BIG BLUE!!!! Home of the Kentucky Wildcats







Megan


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

27/Male/Iowa


----------



## mack2380 (May 17, 2000)

19/female/mass


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

33/F/IowaWhere abouts are you in Iowa Waterboy? I am in Northeast.------------------Jodi (IBS-D)Confucious say "Man who stands on toilet high on pot"


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

I am recently 34, a female, West Central Florida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

48, female, WI -married mother of 2 sons 19 & 21Why not add a brief discription of symptoms to relate: Basically IBS-C controlled with fiber- switched to D after antibiotics.On Diflucan back to normal with some residual abd. discomfort. Also have fibro and had vag hyst and L. Ooph for Endo.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

46 in July/Male/Suburb of Phila,PA


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

25/IBS D/F/Pacific Coast, Canada


----------



## Andy M (May 17, 1999)

30 years old. West Lafayette, Indiana. Male


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

Hi! 36/F/San Antonio, TX


----------



## race_ttc (Sep 5, 1999)

36/m/Maine/IBS-D,12yrs


----------



## lisak64 (May 17, 2000)

36, Female, NC, married to the Marine Corps


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

30 (I will be Thursday - yikes!), Female, South Florida


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

age 28/female/Minnesota


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi 35 / male/ West Michigan


----------



## hmoots (Nov 16, 1999)

HI! 31/F/Colorado


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

27/F/ Big Bear Lake, Ca


----------



## topsy (Jun 28, 1999)

52/female/Sacramento, Califonia D-type for many years


----------



## pepe (Jan 9, 2005)

41/Male/Utrecht-the Netherlands------------------Pepe from Holland sends regards C/D type


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

I'm 25/female/FinlandHope we will get rid of this stupid illness soon!!!Johanna


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

Male, 26, London, England


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

I see Im in good company... alot of females... hehehe... *smile* No offence guys, you know what I mean.take care/Maceo


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

When this posts starts to run down, someone should build a histogram plotting the results.Clancy


----------



## chele (Mar 1, 2000)

34/female/Missouri.....close to St. Louis


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

41 young...Houston, TX (Life is truly just beginning)!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

50/f/suburban Cleveland, OH


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

34 F/Mass..(D)


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

F/44/Houston, TXRita, Hooray, another person from Houston!


----------



## Jo-Anne (Jan 13, 2000)

33 / F / Calgary, Canada------------------Today is a gift...that is why it is called the present!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

52 (in August) Female, ArizonaMain Trigger: Canola oil


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

Male/46/Washington, DC(Hey, I just realized it's Washington *D-C* Perhaps that's why they're so full of it here!!




























)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

26/chick/Atlanta in grad school, from Ft.LauderdaleBansheei


----------



## digilio (May 19, 2000)

29/M/Pittsburgh, PA!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

57/F/Charleston,SC------------------Laurie - D


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

46 female NamibiaRoz


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2000)

Just reading this.....71/female------Jackson, MS....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Kelli (Feb 12, 2000)

34-Female Northwest suburbs of Chicago


----------



## andersona9 (May 23, 2000)

23 year old male, Philadelphia, PA


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

29/Female/Florida. runnl8, I am originally from Eastern Kentucky. Where are you?


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

32 Female, Sacramento, California------------------Jane*************recovering C/D/G type *************


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Is there an e-mail list we can access on this BB? Maybe we can start local IBS groups or local chat sessions?------------------Jane*************recovering C/D/G type *************


----------



## jon (Mar 28, 2000)

55/male/Phx AZ


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

f/40/Georgia


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

Female/29/Orange County,CA------------------Wishing us all peace and happy days!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

30/female/So Cal.I know you all think I'm 33. It's my favorite # not my age


----------



## Cookies4Kadd (Apr 30, 2000)

48/f/Far west Chicago suburb, ILCould you imagine how much BIGGER this list/IBS group membership would be if every gastroenterologist would refer their IBS patients to it??? Fun to read where everyone is habitating!!!







------------------Marilyn alias "Cookies.."


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

41 Indiana female (obviously)


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 1999)

Male/51/Ottawa Canada/drop me a line! D-type IBS


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

I am f/36/MarylandMy son is the one with IBS and he will be 8 in June. If anyone has a younger child that would like to email with my son please let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

44/female/IndianaBorn and raised in Washington State


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

29/Female/ Willamette Valley, Oregon!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

Female,36,Central Wisconsin


----------



## humblbumbl (Jan 11, 2000)

40 / Male / Omaha, Nebraska(Born & raised in St. Louis, MO)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

35/m/ontario Canada


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

22/f/ Calgary, Cananda


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

24/female/Minnesota


----------



## jetbunny (May 8, 2000)

We are in the heart or urbanity in downtown Chicago! My bf (with IBS) is 29 and originally from Florida, I am recently 26 and grew up in the city.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

Single female/24/Southern Illinois/Graduate student in Speech-Language Pathology/Go SIU-C Salukis!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2000)

18/female/missouri


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2000)

Female/29 New York


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2000)

37, female, new jersey


----------



## BARBARA (Oct 4, 1999)

FEMALE 52 ATLANTA, GEORGIA------------------BARBARA D TYPE


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2000)

23/female/San Francisco


----------



## sheila-061968 (Feb 14, 2000)

Just read this... I am 31 female from New Hampshire------------------Before you can make your dreams come true, you must have a dream - unknownSPOUSE of IBS/C type


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2000)

age 52 male Philadelphia,PA


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 1999)

42/F/IBS-D/small town NE of Pittsburgh, PA/raised in San Antonio, TX. [This message has been edited by cheryl (edited 05-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2000)

Wow-this is interesting!I am a 40 year old male from the east coast of canada.Would love to correspond with anyone especially exotic places (to me) i.e., europe,west coast(us or canada) ,new york etc.Interests include architecture, books, travel,sports.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

F/51/Mesa AZ


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

28/F/Tootgarook (80kms South Melbourne) AustraliaThat makes two of us from OZ now.Hullo to everyone of you everywhere around this big great world of ours!!!



































------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## JunoCat (May 29, 2000)

Female/23/Athens, GA


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

48/f/England


----------



## Cici (May 16, 2000)

25/ female - Honolulu, originally from Wisconsin/Minnesota


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

Female, 45, d type, Cape Cod


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

20, female, nc


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

gal/40/Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

Female, married to my animals, Ga Peach by birth, past 11 years in Orlando, Florida. 27yrs.old, D-type since 1996


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

F/60/where else? OH







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

21 year old female in chapel hill, nc


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

Hello all!Just reading this.F/33/Maine(born in Boston-raised in St. Louis, Mo.)
















































































































------------------Learn from the mistakes of others.You can't live long enoughto make them all yourself.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

F/46/Iowa(originally N.Y.)


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

54 female living in Parker, Colorado D-type


----------



## HAK (Sep 19, 1999)

22/F/Wilkes-Barre,PA


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

37, female, Birmingham, AL.D-type


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

Brent /San Angelo, Texas/33


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

23 female chicago


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I'm F/52/Bakersfield, Ca.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

24 - Male - Chicago, IL


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

22/Male/NJ


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

Somewhere here asked .... and I had my own interest .. so here is a quick analysis of the users who responded. (If someone can email me how the states are divided into geographical regions, such as East, Midwest, West, etc., I'll compile those figures.)Shout outs to all in IL, especially in the Chicago area!Males 29 (23.6 %)Females 94 (76.4 %)Overall 123 (100 %)Average Age Overall 36.3Average Age Female 36.3Average Age Male 36.0Min Female 18Min Male 19Max Male 55Max Female 71CA	15IL	13PA	8CANADA	6MA	5TX	5OH	5FL	5NC	5AZ	4GA	4IN	4MD	4ENGLAND	3WI	3IA	3OR	2NJ	2ME	2NY	2CO	2MI	2MN	2MO	2AUSTRALIA	2SWEDEN	1DC	1FINLAND	1SC	1NH	1NAMIBIA	1NETHERLANDS	1IRELAND	1KY	1AL	1NE	1MS	1HI	1Please excuse if you find any errors, I made a quick database and used SQL statements. Not really the best way to do stat analysis.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

female,31,Ballston Lake, NY


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

31/female/Ballston Lake, NY


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

31 female Ballston Lake, NY


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

45 female NY suburb


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

41/Male/Winter Springs, FLI've had IBS since age 12, I've had to live most of my life around this condition. Maybe a cure will be found someday??


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

After seeing your stats alya, I'm moving out of California. Maybe Hawaii needs another case







I would be interested to see the statistics of what everyone does for a living. People who work outside the home VS stay at home etc...Maybe we should add our jobs too. [This message has been edited by Red33 (edited 05-30-2000).]


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

28 male, severe IBS-C since age 17 or 18, Texas


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2000)

YES!!!!!!! I am the youngest guy on the message board with this disease... I am finally a winner....


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

37m in Los AngelesIBS-C/D, 10 years


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2000)

25/female/New Brunswick Canadafelix where about are you on the east coast of Canada?


----------



## squonk (Oct 12, 1999)

27/ M / Tampa FL , from Naples, FLD type


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Female/32/Philadelphia, PA suburbs


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

almost 41/f/AR


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

I hope you have a chance to compile the rest of us into the data!







24/Female/Canada


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Haven't checked the board for about a week and I almost missed this!Female/49/VirginiaIBS-D for 28 years


----------



## Lakegirl (May 28, 2000)

Jeez, maybe someone could start a dating service.







okay: 43/f/muskoka(ontario,canada)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Lint ... as soon as a few more responses come in, I'll recompile the results. It looks like the Canadians will be moving up the list! (I was just in Toronto for the weekend, I love Canada.







)alya


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Female/40/Atlanta.My problems began after I had my gallbladder and appendix removed. Staying away from sugar and dairy products truly help. Also, calcium and metamucil help relieve the abdominal and back pain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2000)

Male/45/Fuquay-Varina, NC -(near Raleigh) IBS-D 32 years,


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2000)

thoch was the last member tallied, here are the new stats:Total = 136Total Females = 102 (75%)Total Males = 34 (25%)Average Age = 36.2Average Female Age = 36.2Average Male Age = 35.9Location NumberCA	16IL	13PA	9CANADA	9FL	7TX	6NC	6MA	5OH	5GA	5AZ	4IN	4MD	4NY	4IA	3ENGLAND	3WI	3AUSTRALIA	2OR	2CO	2ME	2NJ	2MI	2MO	2MN	2AR	1MS	1SWEDEN	1SC	1HI	1FINLAND	1IRELAND	1NE	1AL	1KY	1NAMIBIA	1NH	1NETHERLANDS	1DC	1


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

What the heck does '"bump" mean. I keep reading it. I'm new to the whole Bulletin Board experience, I think I'm missing something.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

23 male philly pa


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

46/ Male /England


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

Welcome Jeff..What kind of therapist are you?------------------BJV/Female__(D)


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

35/Female/Chicago


----------



## JeMarie (May 11, 2000)

60/F/Redwood City, CAJanice


----------



## Pebbles (Nov 23, 2004)

Female, 42, Kent (Not far from the Dartford Tunnel!!), England. Mainly D-type. Would love to hear from folks in nearby location.Pebbles


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

female, age 25, illinois, south suburbs


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

39/M/Toronto, Canada


----------



## Kasey (Aug 20, 2004)

41/Female/Edmonton,Alberta,Canada


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

30 year old male, Denver


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

New Kid-sorry I missed your question and just noticed it now.Yes I am living in New Brunswick now....what a coincidence.Feel free to email me on the off chance you see this.


----------



## mcdougall_s (Jun 4, 2000)

23/f/London, Ontario (Canada)c dominant


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

37/M/Toronto, Canada


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

Female, 31, rhode island------------------


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Wes28/M/Tampa, FLTracy31/F/Tampa,FL


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

[This message has been edited by luckylou (edited 06-21-2001).]


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

46 F Kitchener,Ontario,Canada


----------



## bobk (Feb 4, 2000)

I'm 48/male/Venice, FloridaI had IBS-D since 13.[This message has been edited by bobk (edited 02-01-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

50/female/Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

female, 41, D-type since July 92, live in Florida


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

32/female/Ohio


----------



## Livewire (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok I'll add to the madness.22/m/Maryland (DC area) Been in pain for9 months now. Unpredictable. Hard to deal with! Makes me sick when normal peoplecomplain that 'life sucks'. They don't know how bad life can be!---------------------------------I may have IBS, butI try to not let it have ME.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I don't think I played yet--29/male/Illinois


----------



## blonde21 (May 13, 2000)

Female/23 in july/Fort Collins, CO Go CSU Rams!! ( Ha! Ha! Actually I hate football, but I love my school


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

Deb55 female44 IBS D for most of my adult life would love a pal to share experiences and give support I'm in So.CA THANKS!------------------Deb


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Wow - we are everywhere







33/Female/New Mexico USA


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Hey, you forgot Virginia in your stats!







boo hoo......


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

40/male/designer/dburg,tenn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

16/f/Michigan.


----------



## Bud (May 16, 2000)

For my wifeFemale, 54, Grass Valley, CaliforniaHad it about 1 year. The pain/cramps are the worst part (debilitating at times) with morning "D" being a secondary problem


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

Have to add to the Massachusetts crowd!female/51


----------



## becjo (Sep 16, 1999)

I'll throw my info in the hat too:28/Female/Louisville, KY - home of the Kentucky Derby!------------------Rebecca"Knowledge is Power"


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

Hey nealc. I'm a designer too. What do you design?


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

39, male, CA, IBS D and nausea for about 4 years! Longer really but I was able to ignore it before.


----------



## Gu3VTA (Jun 7, 2000)

25 male Ventura, CAIBS sucks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

S/W/F 33, Mississippie-mail anytime


----------



## Maureen Kearon (Apr 18, 2000)

female 60,Va Beach,Va.


----------



## Maureen Kearon (Apr 18, 2000)

female/60,Va Beach,Va.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

RED33, i design electrical tranformers. how about you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

Hi nealcI design clothes. Not quite the same is it


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

pat---53---collingdale,pa. female---have c&d---ibs and gerd


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

this is patjack--just wanted to post e-mail---pat-female, collingdale,pa age 53 i have c&d + gerd jacksonp###iopener.net------------------trish


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

28 / just married / texas / and too young to take pills in order to eat ad be happy!!!! someone make this go away!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

27/female/Michigan


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

I'm a 79 year old female.I live near Carlisle, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

24 yr old female from AR


----------



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

25/f/Anaheim, CA.D type. woo woo!


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

34/female/Saskatoon/Canada


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

30/male/oklahoma7 years IBS-D


----------



## squonk (Oct 12, 1999)

27, almost 28, MaleTampa, FLIBS probably 8 yrsbad D, cramps, anxiety, depression, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Brand new member hereI am in Fort Worth, TXHope to find solace on this site and offer some too!------------------Kristi40/F/TX/IBS D-22 yearsFaith conquers fear!


----------



## misty (May 8, 2000)

Guess I'll join the crowd!45 in July!/female/m - mother of 4 & nana to 5!/at home/home based part-time earningsMacon, GeorgiaD type for 15+ yrs/anxiety/depression/mitral valve prolapse/stomach problem on and off since 6 yrs old!THANKS for this wonderful board...and the people on it! At least we know we're not alone! And for the record, my husband - 50 - suffers from the D-type also, so he's VERY understanding! Anyone else have a spouse or significant other who shares the same pain....literally??!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

31/female/rhode island


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

27/male/ibs/c since 25. ack!! i hate this illness!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

Updated stats:Total counted: 183Average age: 36.3Average female age: 36.9Percent females: 134/183 = 73.2%Average male age: 34.9Percent males: 49/183 = 26.8%Distribution by location:Location CountCA	22IL	16CANADA	16PA	12FL	11OH	9TX	8MA	7GA	6NC	6ENGLAND	5MI	5MD	4CO	4AZ	4NY	4IN	4IA	3WI	3KY	2AUSTRALIA	2AR	2NJ	2MO	2RI	2OR	2MN	2ME	2VA	1TN	1SWEDEN	1SC	1DC	1OK	1NM	1HI	1NH	1NETHERLANDS	1NE	1IRELAND	1NAMIBIA	1MS	1AL	1FINLAND	1


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

female, 45, Cape Cod


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

female 45 Cape Cod


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

Well, it looks like I'm the old lady so for... 59/F/ Modesto, California


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2000)

Female 36 Massachusetts


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Heres mine! Female, 44,IBS-D since my 20s I,m a stay home mom, 2 kids at home 12 year old daughter, 6 year old son that we adopted last Dec. 2 grown daughters out on their own. Live in So CA about 1 hour north of LA.------------------Deb


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

one more for wisconsin! 48 central wi.IBS sense 20years of age---Diverticulitus sense 1995.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

20/female/Cleveland and Knoxville, TN


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

61/female/Virginia


----------



## Pussycat (May 21, 1999)

30/F/South Wales, U.K


----------



## Pussycat (May 21, 1999)

30/F/Neath, South Wales, UK


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

40 / female / Western New York


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Hope I'm not too late to get into the count.F/42/C-type/Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

I m way too far.but we can still send e-mail.I'm 35,female,canada.







------------------Fuzzz (")


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

21/F/Montreal, Canada (Could be Ottawa soon!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

22/female/Alberta, Canada


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

49, female, Mansfield, OHMy daughter has IBS. She's 15. Had it since she was 9. This BB is the best!


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

Female 21 years old from Ontario, Canada, and darn proud to be!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

28/Male/Melbourne, Australia.Does this make three now?


----------



## Robbi (May 17, 2000)

female, 25, Irvine, Ca. D type


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

Male - 33 - Crowley, LA


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

Male/43/Alpharetta, GA


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Male, 48, West Palm Beach, FL>Hi ALTPHYL: How's Cleveland? Born and bred there but been here since '75. Miss the people, the nightclubs (Flats) and the Browns but not the snow.Hi BUGSYBOY: My brother has a farm out near you in Canton, O. (he says its a farm but all I see are horses and empty fields so whats that? horse farm?)To Marino who does not post here: We will miss you. (the other 'D' pain- No "DM")


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Damn! I'm always late for these things...22 Female postgrad student, from Bristol & Dorset, UK. IBS-D with ME/CFS


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Damn! I'm always late for these things...22 Female postgrad student, Bristol & Dorset, UK. IBS-D with ME/CFS


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

28/F/NH/type DSandi


----------



## morning (Jun 8, 2000)

34/F/Wisconsin


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2000)

28/Female/Pennsylvania I have had IBS D for the last 6 years


----------



## heather (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm 24 years old Columbus, Ohio.Heather


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2000)

Might as well add another New Yorker34/f/NYCTeejay


----------



## Poopy (Oct 20, 2004)

Boy, talk about late....Im 26/f/Harrisburg, PA


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

BECJO --- Where are you at?I am from Louisville Kentucky too!!!! I am twenty six and female. I'm getting a master's in teaching at the university of louisville. IBS-d


----------



## Bonnie L (Jul 5, 2000)

42 year old female from Waxahachie, Texas. IBS-combo.(c, d,&g)


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

hey- WOW! all these posters!I'm 30, female, and from Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

31/female/Lynnwood, WA (20 miles north of Seattle)


----------



## cmack (Jun 30, 2000)

26/F - Dallas, TX


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

42/female/Atlanta suburbs/C and D, but mainly C


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

female 43 Central Kentucky(from NE)Kathy


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

female, 45, IBS/D since age of 18, Washington state, soon to be an empty-nester.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

f/29, almost 30/Seattle, Wa


----------



## jessi (Jul 22, 1999)

24/f/NY


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

40/female/Minnesota


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

46/Female/FloridaType "D" IBS for 12 years


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Just to keep your stats straight, I'm amending my original post . . .Female/35/IBS-D/Columbus, OH (originally from Chicago)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

25/f/ am I the only one here from Rhode Island?


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

New to BB49/F/OH


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

35/F/Camarillo, CA (originally from Louisiana)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Female 56 in August ( and this is the first time anyone has got to know my "real" age in years!! ) from Manchester, UK. Love to all of you, especially all you young kids, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

45 years old female in jewett city conn.


----------



## JudyW (Jul 14, 2000)

53/F/Florida------------------Judy (IBS-C)


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Hope I'm not too late to add one more from Colorado......suburb of Denver (Arvada).51/Female GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Well, I guess I make #3 from Mississippi.I am 28y.o. & female.------------------Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him and He will direct your paths. Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

46 female jewett city conn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Hi All -- I'm a 40 year old female from Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

33/f/south floridaHello!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Typical Newfie I'm slow. Female 32 years 2 girls married and Still living in the oldest city in North America, St. John's, Newfoundland. What are ya at bye


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

56/Male/Toronto,Canada


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

21/male/NZ/Aquarius


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

female, 36, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

male 54 with d typeAlbany, New YorkLast 3 months the worst. I wish it would let up a little.


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

Female - 63 - Missouri. Big - "d" type.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

58/female/outside of Philadelphia....Colitis in 1959..IBS-D since 1970.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

25 (but 26 in a few weeks!!!)...F (totally hot, hahahaha)Silicon Valley, CA (a region, not an actual town!)IBS D *and* C!!! (What a lucky bastard!!!!)


----------



## Robbie (Jun 2, 2000)

30/m/Calgary


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

female/33/mass.(weston)Would love to have a pal. All friends and family in NY and NJ. Moved up here for hubby.Oh the sacrifices we make....Hee Hee


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

o.k. I'll try again. mess. said page expired. figures. but here's what I saidfemale/33/mass.Would love to have a pal as all family and friends live in NY AND NJ.Moved here to be with hubby.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

I GUESS IT WORKED AFTER ALL.SHEESH


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

42/Corona, CA If I can answer any question or help in any way you can contact me at:rnc01###pe.net I am only 45 minutes from San Diego....


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

43/female/Eau Claire, Wisconsin


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

53/f/Long Island/NYwish "junior member" referred to my age


----------



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

26/F/Austin, TX.


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

50,female, Vancouver, B.C. Canada


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Did anyone notice that ppumpkin had a birthday during this thread?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

29/Female/Atlanta/IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

female just turned 26- cincinnati ohio


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

North Branford Ct. Just outside of New Haven on the CT. coast. IBS mostly D type and also GERDS.------------------Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

24,female,Pittsburgh,Pa.Anybody else from Pittsburgh?Kendra


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

37/female/boston area


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

hello there i am a 34 year old female living in Delaware...glad to meet you all


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

35/female/OregonIBS-D for 10 years


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

36 female Ontario Canada


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 17, 2005)

HelloF/58/Gobles, Mi


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

36/f/Dallas texas


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

38/F/MANCHESTER MI- NOT TO FAR FROM THE UNIV. OF MICHIGAN GO BLUE


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

38 /F/MANCHESTER,MI 20 MILES SOUTH OF THE UNIV. OF MICHIGAN GO BLUE.... IBS D TYPE


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Male/37/ Atlanta------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

19 years/female/college student/CA


----------



## LaLaAu (Jul 8, 2000)

35/FEMALE/BOSTON/IBS-D/3YRS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

white/female/23/Louisiana-cajun girl!


----------



## Severina (Oct 24, 1999)

52/f/IL


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I was sure I'd posted on this thread ages ago but don't see myself on it. I can't let Israel go unrepresented! (I'm originally from Baltimore) I'm a 44 yr. old female with D for almost 8 yrs.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Not sure the first one went through. I'm in Israel, (originally from Balto.) am 44 with D for almost 8 yrs. now.


----------



## Lyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello! I'm a 23 (almost 24) year old female, from Burlington, Ontario, Canada! Type C.


----------



## JimGym (Sep 21, 1999)

Hey there...am across the US from you.46/Male/New York City Jim







------------------OF all the Divine qualities, the GREATEST of those is COMPASSION and TRIUMPH of the human spirit!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

20/f from St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

34 female norwich ct. pumpkin i am at your backdoor. thought for a min i would be the only ct .d typewe d type could never meet,there would not be enough restrooms


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Hi,I'm new here....just registered today.I'm 27, female, from Sydney Australia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

27 (I will be 27 officially 1 hour 20 min from now, PDT) =)M/Bay Area/Californiabtw...is someone going to tally these results???? that would be really cool...


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I hope that I,m not too late for the count. Female -- 69 yrs. old. -- Denver, Colo.When I came on the board I was the only one from Colo. now I beleive that there are 6 of us. I have had IBS D for 29 yrs.------------------"CHECK OUT THE BIRTHDAY LIST. CLICK ON http://homepages.go.com/~ibsmember/index.html


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

HiFemale;D;34;Saskatoon;sk;Canada


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

30 yrs old Female from Portland, OR. IBS suffer/anxiety since childhood.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

23/Male/Pittsburgh, PA (college student)IBS-D, 2-3 yrs


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

Female / 62 / Missouri - Type "D" - SUFFERRING!!!!


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

Tara, Female, 19, University Student, London, EnglandE-mail SpagBol99###aol.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

20/female/Toronto CanadaKeep your chin up everyone!


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi, everyone!Female/36/Pennsylvania


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm female/53/New Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

33/female/ibs D/Suffolk UK


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Female, Age 40, live in Northern California


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Female/ 36 / Rockford, Illinois


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

29/Male/Quebec City CANADAHomme, 29 ans, la belle ville de Quebec, Canada Quelqu'un parle francais?


----------



## Paulus (Jun 26, 2000)

33/Male-England.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

24/f/arkansas, military spouse-so i have been a lot of places, il, ia, ok, ar, etc.IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

45 y/o f IBS since 1991. Recently retired military living in Tewksbury Ma. Looking for a good Dr. in the area


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

Female/NYC/30 years old. IBS-D 10 years


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2000)

bump for all the newbies.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Female / 37 / Frederick, Maryland


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2000)

Female/24yrs.old/Louisiana/IBS-D/HT,ASCP (Histology Tech.)Brandi


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Female/married/33/Suburbs just West of Chicago city limits (near the airport).C/D type but mostly C problems.P.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

female/34/MD


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Female/32/Dallas,TX


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

female, age 30, Los Angeles CA.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Female/twenty-sixteen







/Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

Hello Jeffrey Roberts/Other Users:I didn't realize that after all this correspondance with you that we are neighbours. I am a 28 year old female (almost 29) living in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.Brittany


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

Hi 59/F/ Peterborough Ontario CanadaBe well------------------M anne


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

27 year old female in South Carolina here...great to meet everybody


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I am in upstate Greenville SC, by the way







Any neighbors around here??[This message has been edited by AMcCall (edited 10-25-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

39 (almost 40), F, El Dorado Hills, CA


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

55/f/NYC-d and Gerd/


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

35/1/2 male 1/2 "C"/Sunny So.Cal


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

F/46/Bay Area CAIBS-C for twenty-four years. Otherwise good health.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

Female/26/Nevada


----------



## shari 0157 (Sep 11, 2000)

43/female/Temecula,California


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

Hi..am pretty new on here and has been such a help to me...i am 58/F from San Angelo, Tx....will you alphabetize all these and give us a final list? ...that would be great!


----------



## GBSfan (Sep 15, 2000)

Female, 42, Clinton, Ontario


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

31yr old female/Leicestershire/England.c & gynological symtoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

Going to be 51 Nov. 13th (Lord help me!) Female, Southeastern Michigan. Wonder why there are so few people from MI?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2000)

female/40/Nottingham England


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

Ok, Ok...I can take a hint!40 / F / Fla West Coast IBS/IBD C&D fun eh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

Hmm..I must be the only person in WA!Female/24yo/IBS-D/SPOKANE, WA but originally from Queens, NY!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

19/female/college student/Buffalo NYHi guys, I'm doing a speech on IBS next Tuesday for a class, can someone tally this thread up again??, i'd love to use it in my project. thanks, Krissy[This message has been edited by krissykat24 (edited 10-26-2000).]


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

22/F/grad student/SF Bay area


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

Ggirl, NO, you're not the only one from WA! Walla Walla, 43/f . . .originally from upstate NY . . . c mostly . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

20, Male, and WOW, San Diegan as well. So tell me, what is your favorite restroom in our city? TroyXteehroyX###aol.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2000)

Hey Smilin Sharon! I think I make 8 of us from Michigan!!33/Female/Northern Lower Michigan


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2000)

IBS-D, almost 30 (eeeeek) years old, female, Catskill NY region


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

43/female/ohio


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2000)

56 year old female. Central Texas


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2000)

female, age 29, south dakota ibs-d


----------



## dina (Nov 17, 2004)

30yr.female/northern california


----------



## luvsalaff (Aug 30, 2000)

Just hit 34 (where did thirty go?)Female from Upstate New York


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2000)

33 Male Amarillo, Texas


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi female/59/living in southwest MichiganWhen people ask if this can be an age thing, this board sure shows the answer to that.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

21 Female Chandler , ArizonaD type on Bentyl , Ensure and Ezikiel


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2000)

39y/o mom of 3/raised in Western Ky./living in Gallatin,TNLiving one day at a time!


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

34femaleBerkley, Michigan


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2000)

Female, 41, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.I had no idea there were so many readers on BB!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

OOps....sorry posted much earlier,







call this a BUMP------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G[This message has been edited by Joycein OH (edited 10-29-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Female, 36, Minnesota


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

59, male, mid Tennessee


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

26/F/Media, PA D-type


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

43/female/Wisconsin...and COLD here. lolIBS since age 11....of course NOT diagnoised then. hehehe


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Age 29 (really), female, from West Virginia, IBS-C


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2000)

female/43/nycwhat a great idea! I'm new to the board and it has been a fantastic support.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

51/f/el dorado hills ca c type


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2000)

59 F - Ventura County,CA[This message has been edited by judy g (edited 11-11-2000).]


----------



## stacey5971 (Nov 1, 2000)

22/f/indianapolis, but i come from western, ny. lockport to be exact.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2000)

Male/Gay/37/Yeovil/Somerset/UKI've noticed a few other Brit members, but only about 2! How many of us Brits are there?Andy------------------ http://www.dustyspringfield.co.uk/


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

43, Female, South Central Pennsylvania, near Gettysburg.Raised in South Western Missouri.


----------



## love to fish (Oct 19, 2000)

49mland of the sooners okla.


----------



## Katrinca (Dec 4, 2000)

f/21/OR


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2000)

female/36/west central florida


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2000)

female, 38, IBS-D and lactose intolerantVery sad to be a former Lotronex patient, but glad to find so many others here to whom I can relate.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Breck/Male/38/Atlanta GaSuffer with Tinnitus and Urinary pain to add to this IBS!!!------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2000)

31/Male/SouthWestern Michigan


----------



## Throne King (Nov 30, 2000)

42/M/West Virginia IBS-D 5+yrs------------------King of the Throne


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

32/F/Rhode Island**not really an island


----------



## Munchkin (Jan 23, 2000)

49/female/far west burbs of Chicago, A-town


----------



## Bean69 (Dec 4, 2000)

31 yo Female, *D* type IBS also GERD/Acid Reflux, Hiatal Hernia.Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## punkie19female (Dec 3, 2000)

19 ,female, Phillipsburg, NJ.Would love to talk to someone about IBS Type D. So sad about the Lotronex withdrawn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

27, Female Virginia


----------



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

Male 22 year Old Ibs type C FROM Coventry,Connecticut------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

35 female in Fallon, NV.


----------



## LindaR322 (Aug 21, 2000)

50 female Ft Lauderdale, Florida


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

46 yr. old female - Music City, USA Nashville Tn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

50 year old female, Ashtabula, Ohio (60 miles east of Cleveland) - had it for 28 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

almost 26, Female, KS (near Kansas City)IBS-D 4 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

Patty, 36 yrs old, total d type, sunny Phoenix, AZ. 12 year IBS sufferer


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

Another newbie - Female/31/Herts.EnglandC type with lots of Gaaaassss!!Had IBS for 13 years and counting....


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

Female/24 years old/D/Calgary, AlbertaSymptoms have GREATLY improved with Calcium


----------



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

Katz,I'm in the North County area(fartman)


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

Looks like it's time to have the data broken down and analyzed again.Can I request that the provinces be listed instead of lumping all of us Canucks together? I think there's now enough of us listed to make it worthwhile.Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

Someone should start a thread for each location. That was the orginal idea for this one. Remember, any singles out there can talk on the "adult meeting place"brian


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

31/female/Danville, IN/*D*type


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

25 year old female from upstate New York.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

I thought I already posted on this, but can't find it. So here I go...Brianmale/hetro/25/Milwaukee, WI/ibs c-d/ nothing has helped/single


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

45/female/southern california/IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

47/female/NYC,NYIBS/D, Lotronex user


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

43 Female Bangor, Maine


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

19/female/BC/CANADA


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

IBS-D/female/39/Moorestown, NJSufferer for 29 years.


----------



## PoohBear (Sep 5, 2000)

IBS-C ( IBS sufferer on and off for 7 years)femalenearly 28 y.o. (couple of weeks!)newly single!Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

female / IBS - D / 31 years / Syracuse, NY


----------



## Gemgurl (Dec 7, 2000)

58-F in El Paso, Tx.ibs-d type for about 12 years.I've only be reading this board for 3 days and am amazed at how many of us there are. I'm not feeling quite so "odd" as I did before coming here.Alice


----------



## UnknownSoldier (Dec 5, 2000)

23 year old Female, ibs-d for 5 years.Jocelynjocelyn_t99###yahoo.comAlso see my post "Any Texans want to start a group"email me...


----------



## suzie_0226 (Aug 14, 2000)

31/F/metro Detroit


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

46/female/Central Texas/ D-type 15 months. I feel lucky it's only been just over a year. I am so sorry that some of you have suffered for so long!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

44 / F / Southern New Hampshire------------------Female (IBS-D) - Think Positive!!! It could be worse!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi 42/Female/Curitiba, Parana, BrazilMother of two elementary schoolersBefore Brazil - Morristown,N.J./ Palo Alto, Cal./ Dallas, Tx./ Charlottesville, Va. / and Kwajalein Atoll, Micronesia.If IBS isin some way related to environmental factors,I wonder if childhood home(s) have more impact than current location...GREAT THREAD!!!! Hope it continues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

I am 54, female, a 30 year sufferer (on and off) with IBS-D, ditto Reynaulds. Had the good fortune? to be involved in the clinical trial for Lotronex in Canada for the past three months. From the very first pill---a miracle!!! Now what? You're BB is a godsend--just discovered it Nov. 28/00. It feels good to be "outed" at last and to have a forum for access to all the latest news. Carly1


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi All, Sorry to bump this up again, I must have missed it (all 400 and something times)







F/39/CT------------------Live each day to the fullest!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

52,female D type, Berlin Hts. Ohio


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

'bout time I did this.







28/F/Manitoba, Canada I think there are only TWO of us Friendly Manitobans!Oh...someone asked...Oui, je parle le francais, un peu, mais je fais parle le francais! (okay...I'm getting out of practice...fine....)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

36 year old female, Southeastern Wisconsin, IBS-D 17 years.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi40/male/Mainemxz583


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

F/39/CT------------------Live each day to the fullest!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

F/49/central MA/IBS-D Took/still taking Lotronex with great results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

21/female/Toronto, Canada.


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

18/M/NYCWord to your stomach


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

33/F/NW Ohio


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

21/f/student/muncie & fort wayne indiana. d type.. aol- prajna18


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

No post[This message has been edited by Jan8 (edited 08-29-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

36/M/IA


----------



## David D (Dec 14, 2000)

32/M/South Carolina


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

22/F/Sacramento, CA. D about 4 yearsIs there any way we can get these organized by location? I would be grateful to find fellow IBS sufferers to talk to in the Sacramento, CA area. OR IBS'ers in my age group. Anyone interested in e-mailing?[This message has been edited by tiggster78 (edited 12-14-2000).][This message has been edited by tiggster78 (edited 12-14-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

f...30..ct


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

Hey Tiggster, yeah let's start a youth thread in the meeting or adult (preferably) meeting place.Brian


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

27 Female, IL, Married w/2 children


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

53/M/Bullhead City, Arizona


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

21/f/ontario canadaIBS 8+years


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

F/28/Central Florida


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2000)

female, 39, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2000)

Female, Seattle, WA, USA, 27. I'd be in to meeting any local folks for chats, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2000)

Female, 26, Montreal,Quï¿½bec(Canada)"D" typeTrying Caltrate Plus and I take Imodium regulary.


----------



## EntyEnt (Dec 24, 2000)

22 / Male / Seattle, WAAnxiety and D all my life..Kyle


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

I'm 24, fe, Rayne, Louisiana


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2000)

27, Male, UK (London)


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2000)

28maleOlathe, KSIBS D about 16 years


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2000)

New Member - Great Board been reading since November - Female - 41- Toronto Canada - used to be D - now mostly C with some D


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2000)

14/m/Melbourne AustraliaIbs for 2 years


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2000)

Thanks for asking. 57/female/Atlanta, GA


----------



## skinnyballerina (Aug 24, 2000)

20/female/alabama/ Hi, I'm katie!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

Bump.


----------



## NC72 (Oct 14, 2000)

28/F/Northern NJ!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

52/female/Illinois....IBS-D symptoms all of my life. Located 85 miles south of Chicago near the Indiana state line, and one hours drive from the U of Illinois! ~Pat~


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

48, female, east Tennesseekate


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I know, I know, it's taken me forever to post...26/Female/OregonTy------------------There is nothing so strong as gentleness,and there is nothing more gentle as real strength.


----------



## laure1122 (Nov 30, 2000)

Female/22/Northern JerseyGO DEVILS!!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Female/27/Nottingham, England.IBS for 2 years, bad abdominal pain and C & D for seven months.A big hello to everyone out there! And a big hello to all you Brits!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2001)

39/female/near Indianapolis, INIBS C type mostly for about a year and a half.Glad I found this BB! Y'all have been great so far!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2001)

37/female/San Francisco Bay Area. Wow, we really are everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2001)

26 male los angeles IBS-C gas


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2001)

female 36 new hampshirealso have multiple sclerosis


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2001)

Belle/F/39/AtlantaIBS C/G 20+ years


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

44 F D for 22 years - South Jersey - would love to talk docs, etc, with people in greater Philadelphia region


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Bunny1961 - I'm 2 counties south of you - would love to hear what doc you have seen. I like my GI guy a lot, but I'd like to get a feel for the ISB scene in South Jersey.


----------



## jcaf (Feb 19, 2000)

31/M/Ontario Canada


----------



## saltycat20 (Jan 7, 2001)

NHC type mostlyAm 39 next week. Have had this since infancy. Mom noticed strange BM's in diapers along with thrush. Been sick all life. Know some things that help me. e-mail me anytime (saltycat20###hotmail.com)


----------



## amalo1113 (Dec 24, 2000)

48/F/NYCIBS-DLoved Lotronex, now trying calcium.[This message has been edited by amalo1113 (edited 01-07-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2001)

I think I'm probably the oldest person in this wonderful group. I'm 79, a female and live rather close to Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## fate (Dec 21, 2000)

17/f/New Zealand


----------



## Patty Lou (Dec 7, 2000)

Hi Juliabelle:I am only 3 years younger than you, but IBS is not particular about age, I guess!!! I'm in Michigan and have had this for years, but never had a name put to it!!Patty


----------



## Wolfpack (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi, this is my first post hereF/31/Married/Chetwynd BC Canada------------------You can complain that roses have thorns,Or you can rejoice because thorns have roses.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I'm 36, female, married and living in Lynnwood, WA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

bump!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

26/F/ChicagoMarried, Mom of 3


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Hi!19/ female/ Aberdeen, New Jersey


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Hello 26/f/Pittsburgh IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

I am a 37 year old female and live in The Pacific Northwest


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Stephanie IBS/D Wallingford, PA 27


----------



## toylang (Dec 18, 2000)

female/37/Southern New JerseyIBS-D missing Lotronex


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 26, 2000)

Hey guys. I'm 20/F/Virginia trying to finish college...it's not easy!! lol. Would love to talk with any of you. Email is Lizardqueen6###yahoo.com if you wanna write.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

42 and a half / male / London, EnglandD-type, lots of gas, but manageable. Started at the age of about 16. This is my favourite quote.







Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure, than to take rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in the gray twillight that knows not victory or defeat. -Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi!51/F/WisconsinProbably had this awful thing all my life---just never had a name for it. Was mostly C, then 8 years ago D. Now after surgery 10 months ago, I'm back to C. AND LIFE GOES ON!Also have Fibro/CFS and lots and lots of migraines.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

49/male/Hamilton-Canada


----------



## Kelli (Feb 12, 2000)

KelliAge 35IBS-CI live in a suburb of Chicago called Schaumburg.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi there, just registered.I'm 44,female, married, mother of two teenage sons, I'm Dutch, but live in Scotland. Have had bouts of IBS-D since my teenage-years(not knowing anything about IBS then), its getting worse,still trying to figure out what foods and other conditions trigger it, am allready on low-fat, low sugar, low sweeteners diet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2001)

25/male/Toronto, Canada


----------



## WILLIAM GALLO (Dec 23, 2000)

I am almost 50.Married for 17 years.One 15 year old daughter.I had IBS-D for over forty years.Keep your spirits up!I found Jesus on 2/28/1978 at 9:20 PM. I was addicted to drugs and alcohol for about 10 years, that night I was delivered from drugs and alcohol without going through withdrawal. I met my wife at a prayer meeting, she was my prayer partner we fell in love and got married in 1983.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2001)

I guess I'm all alone here in Idaho!


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 26, 2000)

lol Jinglebella. It's ok, I'm all alone in Virginia. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

Female/44/ Had Ibs for about 20yrs. I live in Kailua, HI. Hope they find a cure soon. .


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi, new on this site. It's encouraging I'm not the only one out there.Until my doctor eliminated all the other possibilities, she thought it might be IBS.So I looked up the website- I've never thought that my bowel movements, or lack of, would be at all connected with my intense right side pain.It is good to put a name to it.Are there any Aussies out there?See you, Julie,25, Sydney, Australia


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

35/F/Middlesex County, NJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

f/20/Dtypestudent in BC, from SK. (Canada)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

F/44/Oklahoma/married/IBS-C


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

62 year old female--Norman, OK Maddie


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm a 29 year-old Female in San Francisco, CA area.I've had "ibs" for about 12 years-for D-type, then altenating, now C-type for past 7 years. The fact that just this year they have come out with more than one new drug for ibs is pretty substantial. They are doign research-there are lots of us and it would be pretty lucrative for the medical world if they could help us out-so I think there's hope!!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

Whew! Thought for awhile I was the oldest member! I think I am the only Alabamian.67/F/NW AL


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

Female college student, 20 .. St. Louis MO. -born and raised in small town in IL


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

Female/23/Flagstaff,Arizona


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

25/female/Kansaslaw student (I WON'T let it stop me!!)


----------



## stargazer (Dec 26, 2000)

Female, 25 (just turned-does this mean I'm really an adult now?) Sacramento, CA


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

Okay, so here I am...23, female. I am from Erin, TN; currently attending grad school in Murray, KY; soon to be moving to Nashville, TN!!Someone asked about significant others...mine has Crohn's, so he is very understanding and supportive of my IBS. This was only after he developed his problems, about 3 years in to our relationship!Good luck to all of you out there! Aimee Lashleea.k.a. Desperately-Seeking-Lotronex


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

22,male,michigan


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

30, male, Kentucky [This message has been edited by surfwatcher (edited 01-24-2001).]


----------



## murbur (Jan 19, 2001)

Male/55/ IBS D&C Arvada, Co.Cindy inArvada, If you see this, please email me. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

44/female/Brit in Brussels (Belgium!) (Hiya Andyyeovil, Clair, Growler and all the others that I issed on the 12 previous pages) C/G type for 30+ years (eee gads!)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

28/ female / S. Jersey, 10 min. away from Phila, Pa


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

44,female,NC IBS for 23yrs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Jen/female/24/M'boro,TN[This message has been edited by jen52276 (edited 01-24-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi everyone. Female, 47, Atlanta, Ga.IBS-D would love to talk to someone from the area with this problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2001)

36/f/chicago burbs


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

31/F/OH


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2001)

39 / Female / London


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2001)

Female - 31 - Maryland


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2001)

27 FEMALE BAY AREA CALIFORNIAAnyone can feel free to email me if they want!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

37, male, Windsor - ConnecticutBorn and raised in Reno, Nevada.randy###redrandy.com www.redrandy.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

39, Female, North Carolina


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

Hi!Age 27 - Female - Los Angeles


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

female, 28 soon to be 29, new to Alexandria,VA IBS-D for 6 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

23 (but feel 40), female, Wichita Falls (got sick at Edwards AFB, CA in APR 98)IBS-C; college at home, work at home, dwell at home...etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

MALE/39/NEW JERSEY


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

30/F/Wellsboro,PAIBS-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2001)

female, 32 (feel 23), central ConnecticutNever actually diagnosed, I don't really go to doctors except annual gyn. at the clinic(no health ins.)Now I know I'm not alone. May the Gods bless you all!


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Female 49 from South Florida


----------



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

female/26/Missouri


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

Female, 24, GA.


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

Hope its not too late to jump in.35/female/Corpus Christi, Texas


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

21/f/SLO, CA


----------



## Sig (Dec 30, 1998)

Male/42/Lincoln, Nebraska. Born and raised in Southern Minn. Am 42, feel 42, look 36, wish I was 21







------------------People can do jointly what they can not do singly; and the union of minds and hands,the concentration of their power, becomes almost omnipotent. (Danial Webster)


----------



## TiffyF (Feb 4, 2001)

20,F,MA


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

33/f/mt laurel NJ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

F/37/Salem,Missouri------------------There will be times when we come to God,listen to Him,and then grapple with what we hear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

Female/37/Salem,Missouri------------------There will be times when we come to God,listen to Him,and then grapple with what we hear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

Female/37/Salem,Missouri


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

49/Female/So. California (where the lottery stands at 112 Million)


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

44/female/ibs-d/middlesex, new jersey


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

30/female/virginia


----------



## lethalfury (Jun 19, 2001)

Male/45/Houston,Tx.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

32 Male/Montreal/Quebec-CANADA


----------



## Kelli (Feb 12, 2000)

35/Female/A suburb outside Chicago called Schaumburg


----------



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

Male, 30, Hull, Quebec, CANADA


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

29(today!)Female/Huntington West VirginiaGo Herd! Type C&D Had mild IBS for about 3 years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

25/chronic pelvic pain/NYC


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

Female/51/Ontario,Canada


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Female, 48, Connecticut


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

37/Female/Colorado


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

23/male/Prospect Heights, IL (north of Chicago)


----------



## lexnike (Apr 10, 2001)

30 year-old female, Atlanta, GALawyerIBS-D for about 14 months, ever since contracting e-coli food poisoning. No such thing as "normal" without Lotronex, unfortunately. ALWAYS D. HELP! I need a doctor referral in my area if any of you have a decent one; preferably female. I've put it off for far too long! Thanks!


----------



## BARBARA HALL (Mar 17, 2001)

46 baltimore md


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

37/F/Ohio


----------



## Liz143 (May 2, 2001)

hi, 16/f/newtown pa


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

45 male, San Diego, Ca


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Female, 39, Chicago


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

34/F/married/ Auburn, CAD-type right now, also C-type at other times. Have struggled with it since early childhood, but was completely symptom free between ages 15 and 30. Anybody else in the Sacramento area in California?Edith


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

David here in north seattle. I've meet MissRocket and would be willing to meet as a group in the seattle area if interested.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

24/Female/Maryland-------------------CadiaIM name: MedianAngelYahoo name: MedianCadiahttp://www.cakesbynikki.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

45 year old male/Cape May, New Jersey------------------Focus on Jesus www.ourchurch.com/member/d/dennischurch


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi!54/Female/Sacramento,CAewink -- I'm in Sacramento, CA. I'm IBS-C now but was D for almost 30 yrs. Would love to chat!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

22/ Female/ Eureka,CA. Arts/Theatre student at Humboldt State.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

25, male, Gent, Belgium


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Female,25,Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

29/f/Cherry Hill, NJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

41 / female / upstate NY


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi,I'm here on behalf of my 8yr old daughter who has IBS (newly diagnosed)...combination symptoms. Would love to chat with other parents going through this as well.


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

34/Female/Florida.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2001)

46/F/Central Texas IBS-C


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

21/Male/ManhattanMark


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

So many young people. Wow! at least I'm in good company. I have posted here before but there are 2 from Alabama instead of 1. One from Birmingham and Fayette, AL here. (Don't count me again.)67/Female/Alabama D type and doing well. This BB has been a blessing. So many caring people. Restores my faith in humanity. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

40/male/Hamars (FRANCE)/IBS-C/D


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

43/female/philadelphia,PA


----------



## Kaos0100 (Jul 16, 1999)

Just now saw the thread33/F/Athens, ALKaren


----------



## Tara2 (Feb 17, 2001)

30 years old, female, Pasadena, CAAnd completely pissed off about the latest FDA decision to deny approval for Zelnorm - as well as their actions towards Lotronex!!


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

female. 65. Western Mass.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

Thought I did this MONTHS ago, but don't see me on here.....soFemale, 52, "D" type, married, one daughter(26), work full time, live in Arvada, Colorado!!!!From looking at these 15 pages it's certain that IBS does not discriminate by age, location, occupation, gender or anything else. This BB has been such a help and inspiration. p.s. my user name used to be Cindy in Arvada.....now it's DenverGirl. Good luck to everyone! Cindy(still in Arvada)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

rlo,I you'd like to email me, my address is ewink2###jps.netEdith


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

56FemaleSouthwest Pennsylvania


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

27/ female/ detroit area, michigan


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

male 43 in Pa ,Allentown------------------karl m welty


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

female, 32, san francisco and I'm Chinese |)Thought I'd mention that because there are abosuletly no other Chinese people I've personally met with IBS, including my family, yet! I'm sure they're out there somewhere, and I'm new to this BB, so maybe I'll meet some other Chinese/Asians.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Female, age 36, Northern California


----------



## BettinaMarie (Mar 7, 2001)

36/female/NWSuburb of Chicago, IL


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

49 (can't believe it!), female, near Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

24 year old, female, Ottawa,Ontario CanadaMostly C-type


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

47/female/Orlando, FL/ D type


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

47/female/Orlando,FL/D type


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

52/M/Staunton, VA.------------------Mike Maag, Shenandoah Valley


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

54/male/Orange, Texas


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

62 - female - Syracuse, NY


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2001)

34/female/atlanta


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

33/female/toronto- are the canadians gaining yet? Nice to know we are not alone!!!!


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

I am a 26 year old female living in Austin, TX with IBS-D. I saw one member, Ashwoman who posted from Austin and several others from Central Texas. If you're out there, would you like to email or talk sometime????P.S. Sorry, I posted this in the wrong spot. Still getting used to this! I only joined last week!


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

21/F/Wisconsin


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2001)

48 IN JULY FROM ATLANTA, GA.


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

female/southeastern, Kentucky/age-39


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

28/f/Toronto (mississauga) If there is anyone living in my area please e-mail me. I think I have IBS but I have not been offically diagnosed with it yet.


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi LilNutt!I live in Mississauga also- but you didn't post your e-mail address? By the way, there is a Toronto IBS support group meeting the last thursday of every month at Mt. Sinai Hospital. Unfortunately I haven't been able to attend one yet- July will be my first one. Jeff Roberts (moderator of this board and its creator) coordinates it- so you know it will be good/helpful. "IBS" is not really a 'diagnosis' per se, but rather a set of symptoms--doctors are still pretty clueless in terms of how to manage these symptoms effectively and still don't know what causes it. Jeff probably has something on this website which outlines the 'rome criteria' that generally speaking applies to people with true "IBS"- as opposed to people like me that have stomach problems- but not like a typical IBS'er. Take care,


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2001)

Female/44/Long Beach, CA


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2001)

HI Snoopy,I have been surfing the web latley to find as much info on IBS as possible and I just came across the mothly meeting at MT. Siani. I am going to try my best to make it to the July meeting. I am so new to IBS that I could use all the information I can get. Feel free to e-mail me at lilnutt###sympatico.ca, it would be great to talk to soemone in my area that is going though the same things as me.Take CareStacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi there everyone I'm Kathy from NYC and I am 26 years old. Is there anyone else in NYC who can relate??? I am at the point of having to quit my job because of IBS! Please can someone help me?? Please respond soon.......[This message has been edited by KathyNYC (edited 07-03-2001).]


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

ewink and rlo, there are three of us in Sacramento that e-mail. Want to join us?i believe ewink you already got a message...rlo are you interested? E-mail me at tiggster78###hotmail.com and I will connect you with us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

38/F/ Las Vegas, NV have type D with occasional C Mother of 6 and wife of 1


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Married female, 37 years old, Naperville, Illinois -- IBS-D for 10+ years - work at home as a medical transcriptionist - mother of 3 (one autistic, stress is plentiful in my life!) Last year I was part of the Lotronex study. It was removed from the market only three weeks after the study ended, before I could even fill my first written prescription! I love this BB...


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

25 - Portland - female - ibsdLisa


----------



## Sig (Dec 30, 1998)

Male/42/Lincoln Nebraska------------------People can do jointly what they can not do singly; and the union of minds and hands,the concentration of their power, becomes almost omnipotent. (Danial Webster)


----------



## Sig (Dec 30, 1998)

oops[This message has been edited by Sig (edited 07-04-2001).][This message has been edited by Sig (edited 07-04-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

29, Montreal(Quebec) female


----------



## sand (Jul 3, 2001)

20/female/Minnesotauniversity studentnew to this board (but not to BBoards in general!)not officially diagnosed.


----------



## stannaw (Jun 20, 2000)

27, female, near Orlando, FLIBS-D since 8 years old------------------The only way to really change is simple choices everyday.stannaw


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

46/ female/ from Central WisconsinHave been symptom free for over three months after suffering for 13 years. Hallelujah!


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi szulta,Central Wisconsin here too, Fond du Lac. Good to know I'm not the only one around here!


----------



## SharonM (Jan 10, 2001)

45/female,PA


----------



## kiastar (Mar 4, 2001)

female/22/Miramichi, NBIBS-D for six years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

31/M/Trenton MiIBS - D FOR 3 yrs


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

57, female, cincinnati, ohio, ibs/d. just found this site last week and thinks it great. would love to hear from others in my area....sharonannevans###hotmail.com


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

33 / M / TexasIBS- D 5 years


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Female, 45, Monroe, WIHello to all from the "Badger" State!!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

37 , female, SE Pennsylvania


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

50/F/ Northern California


----------



## ghostdancer (Nov 23, 2004)

35/F/St. Louis, MO.IBS-C alternating with/DAgoraphobia/panic disorder/depression


----------



## Que49 (Jul 18, 2001)

49/F/Erie PA anyone else out there from here? Would love to talk to someone close.


----------



## Teresala (Jul 24, 2001)

46 year old female living in Florida


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

26/F/Puerto Rico


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

40/female/SW pennsylvania


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2001)

37 / f / KANSAS CITY!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2001)

27/f/Visalia, Caspouse of IBS-C


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

Wow, there are a lot of us....I'm a 34/female in Victoria, B.C. CanadaI would love to correspond with someone else in Victoria. I'm in the process of learning how to start a support group out here. There are some in Vancouver and Nanaimo. E-mail me if anyone's interested.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2001)

41/m/Escondido, Ca.IBS-D


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2001)

willing to bet Im the only one from here22/f/Trinidad and Tobago!!!!!!West Indies!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2001)

Hi33/ m / mumbai/ india http://memebers.rediff.com/naval/ibsindia.htm


----------



## tageb (Jul 19, 2001)

m/37/MichiganIBS - with symptoms of excessive gas. No C or D. I would like to meet some body from Michigan.Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

I know I'm really late on this but I'm new. I'm 48 - have had IBS-D for 15 years and I now live in Vancouver, formerly from Montreal, Quebec.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi, female 39, Mississauga, Ontario, Canada


----------



## turk (Jun 24, 2001)

56/ MaleDayton, Ohio


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi im:35/f/OH but from Australia up until April 2000 when i moved to the US..Married to a wonderful American i met online







Would love to hear from the other Aussies here and anyone who lives near me here in Ohio..I live near a town called Celina and im near the border of IN ...I have IBS type D..and its getting worse..guess its the rich american food














deb


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

female/56/IllinoisIBS-DUsing Caltrate and it seems to help


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

43/f/Slinger WI


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2001)

Female/25/Kansas City, KansasLove to talk even though not in your area.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2001)

47/male/Norman Oklahoma.....Go Sooners!!!!ibs-d


----------



## DeeAnn (Jul 28, 2001)

Very interesting! 61 / female / ArizonaI hadn't realized how old (older) I was.


----------



## estrada106 (Jul 29, 2001)

Hi, I am IBS D and sometimes C. 32/F/Carlsbad CA


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2001)

Female/32/HoustonDiagnosed 7 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2001)

M/52/Golden Valley, MN


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2001)

24/female/Milwaukee, WI


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

39 yrs old/F/Minnesota


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2001)

Female, thirtysomething, Leicester,England


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

26, female, Calgary, Canada. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2001)

26/f/Sydney,Australia


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

25/F/brighton, UKD type


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

25/F/brighton, UKD type------------------


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi my name is Melissa and i am 17 years old, suffering from IBS. If anyone lives in Connecticut. PLeaes repliey, maybe we can talk via email. Thanks


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

22/F/Ontario, CanadaI've had IBS since I was 17


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

almost 38 (don't look it but I used to!)/ male/ northern Scotland


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

19/f/ northern cali during school, southern cali during summer







feel free to e-mail me


----------



## DeeAnn (Jul 28, 2001)

Female/61/Arizona (Colorado River Area)Just realized, I had already answered this. Scrap this one.[This message has been edited by DeeAnn (edited 09-08-2001).]


----------



## stop here (Sep 3, 2001)

Man I finally made it through all the posts.32/F/WashingtonThere's very few of us up here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2001)

hi all41 female chilliwack bc ibs or colitis doctors not sure yet....it has only been 5 yrs......would love to talk to anyone with same terrible pains...get very depressed at times going in for 4th colonoscopy in beginning of october.....can hardly wait....i just love that prep stuff....yuck!!!


----------



## camberly (Mar 9, 2001)

48 yr old F in Birmingham, AL. IBS-D for about 3 yrs. We're supposed to be relaxed and laid back down here aren't we? Why am I anxiety ridden?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

IBS-D several years/ worsening in the last 2 yrs. Yankton,SD/ 35/ Female


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

27/female/Michigan (near Detroit)


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Female, 37Cleveland OH(had since I was 16)


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

Female/26/Lancaster,PA


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

Female/CTIBS-D 30+ years[This message has been edited by Rusty1215 (edited 09-17-2001).]


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

33,female,C-type,quebec,canada,near Ottawa.Bonjour jean F,oui je parle francais!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

32/female/massachusetts. Have had IBS for 20+ years. Married, 3 children (2 surviving, we lost our first in 1993).------------------Many Blessings,Renee'


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2001)

26/female/Upstate New York ... IBS-D for 8 years.------------------~If I'm gonna go down, I'm gonna do it with style ... and you won't see me surrender~


----------



## D Prone (Sep 10, 2001)

45/female/IBS-D 20 yrs/Wis and Brasil. Life really sucks sometimes.


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

44 M Central Coast Calif.D type since 30 plus or minus. Lotronex was 95% effective. What a life improver, only to be taken away.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

45 female Lisbon/ Portugal


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2001)

52/M/Dayton, OH


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

20/Male/Denton, Texas


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

There are so many of us and yet so few people (especially doctors) want to know about IBS!!! Amazing...Female/age 25/IBS-D& incontinence/Herefordshire,EnglandWheat/dairy and meat intolerant/asthma since age 8/Imodium is my life saver------------------Take CareEmGood, better, best. Never let it rest. Till your good is better and your better best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Male/age21/New York


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2001)

24/M/Eugene, OR------------------Where's the bathroom?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2001)

Male, age 23, Champaign-Urbana, IL


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2001)

31/F/IBS-D for 11 years/Wellsboro,PA


----------



## WILLIAM GALLO (Dec 23, 2000)

Male just turned 50. IBS-D for over 40 yrs.Married and 16 year old daughterBrooklyn, New york------------------Keep your Spirits up!William


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

ustralia. Had IBS since mid 20's. In search for an answer am now almost total veg. Still the curse persists, but much reduced.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

Something cut off part of my post.I am male 62, live in North Queensland Australia


----------



## ddgirl (May 14, 2001)

F/37/NY


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm a 20 year old female. I live near seven springs ski resort which is near pittsburgh pa, and i go to college at edinboro university which is near Erie pa. If there's anyone out there near me, let me know, i'd love to find other people with ibs!


----------



## Carl48 (Jul 8, 2001)

Male/48/Fairmount, IndianaIBS-D for 30 years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2001)

Male age:24 Great Britain------------------ukguy


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2001)

23, female, western NYglad to see I am not the only female in this


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

37/female/married w 2 childrenNew Brunswick, CanadaHello to the folks from Quebec - originally from there - and Ontario (and all other provinces)!Have had IBS for 10 years. Was only diagnosed a month ago...Nat


----------



## lanzman (Oct 3, 2001)

M/36/Durham, NC


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Single Female/36/Chicago suburb (C/D/G/P)


----------



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

female.20.boulder, colorado!


----------



## 123abc (Nov 5, 2001)

15 year old male. Vancouver Canada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

58/male/tn why don't some of the people posting here look at the self help forum and join a local group?


----------



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

24/female/originally from central Alberta (lived in Calgary, Red Deer, & Edmonton) but now live in McAllen, Tx-part of the Rio Grande Valley/IBS-D, would love to talk to Welzi (I am interested in SLP also-have degree in Psych from Canada-but unsure how to apply here in the states...what degree did you get before mastering? How about experience?), Joanne, Shyra22F, Kasey, or GI Jane.Jean-je parle le francais un petit peu aussi. J'ai habite a Levis pour trois mois (Levis est une ville a cote du fleuve St. Laurent-et a cote de la ville Quebec). Si vous ecrirez avec les mots faciles, je peux vous comprendre!


----------



## ButterflyQueen (Oct 28, 2001)

I'm very late... 26/F/IBS-D/Houston, TX


----------



## PreMedSax (Nov 27, 2001)

20/male/South Carolina (and IBS free for two weeks)


----------



## 123abc (Nov 5, 2001)

So, anyone know what the final results were?


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

21/F/NY BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

59/F/Kansas. Am I the only Kansan on here?Sunny


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

Laurie - 31 - Married 10 years, Childfree, Live in Mississippi, USA~~~"Though the fig tree does not blossom,and no fruit is on the vines;though the produce of the olive failsand the fields yield no food;though the flock is cut off from the foldand there is no herd in the stalls,yet I will rejoice in the Lord;I will exult in the God of my salvation."(Habakkuk 3:17-18)


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

bumparoonie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

24femalenorthern nj and fume free


----------



## paulsbabydoll (Dec 12, 2001)

Female 33/just east of Pittsburgh PA. GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

19/f/NEW ORLEANS LOUISIANA I WOULD LOVE TO CHAT WITH GUYS MY AGE WHO HAVE THIS PROBLEM FOR SOME REASON IM MORE AT EASE WITH GUYS THEY TEND TO BE MORE UPFRONT ABOUT THINGS BUT ANYONES WELCOME TO TALK WITH ME THANKS IM NEW BY THE WAY


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

39/female Rochester, N.Y.


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

39 Female Rochester, N.Y.


----------



## kjsommer (Dec 13, 2001)

37 year old single male in Northern Illinois


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Age unknown/single/ChristianJer.33:3


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Forgot/I'm in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## francisalbertsinatra (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm in Chicago....and would totally be into chatting on the phone about all this....preferably with another male....if that's okay. :-{)....francisalbertsinatra....please get in touch with me at francisalbertsinatra###interaccess.com if you'd like to chat.


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

39 Female Rochester, N.Y.


----------



## Lesha T (Oct 28, 2001)

20FWestern AustraliaAre there any other Australians


----------



## katz16000 (Apr 23, 2000)

i can't believe this post i made a long time ago would ever get this many responses!lol!katz


----------



## cheryn220 (Dec 20, 2001)

33 female illinois


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2001)

33 year old single woman in Illinois


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

61, F, married from OH


----------



## friski (Aug 27, 2001)

Female/23/Vienna, VA USA


----------



## CC (Jun 30, 2001)

31/Male/Ottawa-Hull Canada


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Female/age45/California D and C but mostly D


----------



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

44 male California native North County S.D.Big time D


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2001)

36/ Male / Los Angeles


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Lynnwood, WA36 (I think, born in 1964, you do the mathFemale/Married


----------



## lahocka (Dec 29, 2001)

I am 29/f/Austin, TxI have had IBS type D&C with chronic colon spasms my entire life with severe heartburn since I was 14 and in the last 4 years the pain has gotten a lot worse I am new to the BB, but very glad it exists as I have felt very alone with my condition.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Bumping for newbies . . .


----------



## metropolis (Feb 8, 2000)

28 year old, female, living in Maryland.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Female, 24, Brooklyn, NYFeel good!


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

43 / Male / Winter Springs, Florida


----------



## manuel volta (Feb 5, 2002)

38/M/Chaco, Argentina


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

20/F/Santa cruz ca and seal beach ca (orange county)


----------



## TCee123 (Jan 24, 2002)

45/female/New Jersey (although I've lived most of my life in Queens, New York)


----------



## harmonyintouch (Jan 23, 2002)

female/47/EBS-C/Berkeley, CA


----------



## lmurdock (Nov 13, 2000)

Male/61/apparently the only one from North Dakota!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

36/female/ArkansasCrohn's Disease with IBS


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

20 y.o. female from Adelaide, Australia


----------



## Janice (Mar 8, 1999)

55 year old female from Massachusetts---- IBS-D since 1997..... also diabetic


----------



## hotep (Feb 7, 2002)

31/M/SF bayarea would love to chat


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Male/Victoria Canada/56What a party list this would make...but where would we find enough washrooms?


----------



## chevyprincess91 (Feb 17, 2002)

18-f-nj i cant go anywhere!


----------



## Bennkristy (Jan 31, 2002)

m/29/Wa.If anyone wants to make this easier just e-mail with your info and I will put it on a state list and e-mail everyone from your state to you. Only e-mail if you want to chat or if you want to be on list. Please note: " Add To List" for me. Thanxx, Ben


----------



## Robbi (May 17, 2000)

27/F/Orange County, Ca.It started 3 years ago after a trip back east and a possible reaction to an antibiotic.


----------



## Holly1978 (Feb 19, 2002)

23/f/canadaprobably one of few canadians on this board


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

30/M/England


----------



## BarbC (Feb 17, 2002)

64-year old female, wondering 'why???' for almost 40 years, and living in FL/USA.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

I'm 30 years old, a female and happily married to a wonderful, understanding husband!I live in Tootgarook (which is aboriginal for "Land of the Croaking Frog"), on the Mornington Peninsula in the state of Victoria., Australia. (About 80km south of Melbourne).Ciao







(P.S. 20 pages long this thread is now!







)


----------



## cjb2539 (Mar 2, 2002)

21/Male/LA


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

female/ 20/ London, UK


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Male / 49 / Southampton UK


----------



## Emma C (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello all. 22/Female/ somerset, uk Would be great to hear from fellow sufferers from over here or any one who wants to chat IBS!


----------



## 42702 (Mar 2, 2002)

Hi I am 23F have been suffering for two years now. I just went to the doctor for meds? Are you on any? Any suggestions that has helped you with gas/bloating and pain?


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

female, 29, Manchester, England.Mostly IBS-D, but getting better with the help of Mike's tapes!


----------



## WILLIAM GALLO (Dec 23, 2000)

I am 50/male/ Brooklyn, NY


----------



## nearstorm (Mar 1, 2002)

hi, 34 yo female. mom to 7 kids 3 who have ibs also. from tiny little town in southwestern iowa.


----------



## megaloman (Mar 4, 2002)

29MaleAustin, TXHad it for 5 years. Can almost not remember what it's like without it


----------



## upwd0067 (Feb 17, 2002)

34/female/Michigan


----------



## MsMinnie (Jul 19, 2001)

44/F/Michigan


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

39/F/North Carolina


----------



## Hodgy (Mar 14, 2002)

27, male, IBS-C, Melbourne (close enough) Australia.Had all my life. 24/7 gas & bloating as well.


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2000)

Hi, 37 female in Staten Island N.Y.


----------



## katb (Mar 12, 2002)

42/f/IBS-C/ I live in Ontario Canada


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Time to bump this up again . . .


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

25/female/ Louisiana- about 20 miles west of Lafayette.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I've been surfing this site since February and this is the first time I ever saw this thread.Oh well.. what the heck........Female.... Wisconsin, USA......... 49


----------



## TJ95GT (Jun 11, 2002)

28/M/NJ


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Am 44/Female/Acton, CA (just north of Santa Clarita)Debra (Debi)


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

34, Female, Canada


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

48 (blech)/F/Mass.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

40 female Hertfordshire England


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Female, 48, Houston, Texas, IBS D&C for 9 years. Is there anyway we could get these messages sorted to get an idea of how many members were in specific areas? This might help facilitate possible local support groups; or even get togethers. Just an idea.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

48/F/MA


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Hello to everyone.....Female (IBS-D for 11yrs)43yrs oldmarried to the most laid back person I know - nothing fazes himWe've got 4 children, 2 boys, 2 girlsAlso got 2 dogs and 1 cat (sometimes)We live in The CotswoldsAnybody wanting to hook up, chat, e-mail or whatever about IBS would be great!!!


----------



## Rosikay (Jun 12, 2002)

26/female/IL-West Suburb Chicago


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, Audrey. Are you the same Audrey who has e-mailed me recently?







Keep in touch...By the way, I just met one of our fine BB members from the Dallas area, who was in town for a wedding!


----------



## saralil (May 9, 2002)

Better late than never!36, female, currently living in Monterrey, Mexico,but from Long Island.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

31/married/NC/D type/female


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

52/male/Mississippi


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

27/F/Texas


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

30/Female/MA


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

28 (29 in September), Gay White Male in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## lethalfury (Jun 19, 2001)

47/Male/Houston TX


----------



## htyson (May 23, 2002)

30/Female/Manchester, England


----------



## ddebenport (Apr 15, 2002)

34, male, married, father of 1, South Carolina


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Now if only someone could sort these by location so anyone in the same area could hook up as support. I for one don't have the time to read 800 messages. Anyone game? By the way, I live in Houston, Texas am married, 48 yrs old and have 1 son.


----------



## StarGarden83 (Jun 14, 2002)

19 / Female / PA ~ NW suburb of PhiladelphiaHey everyone!







~*~ Star ~*~


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

37 (in Nov.), female, Lynnwood, WA


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

45, female, married, South-Central PA.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Audrey, hi! I don't know what happened; I thought I'd responded to this several days ago, but it is not here now.


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

20/ female/ rochester,ny


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

26/ female/ New Zealand.


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

40/female/Grand Rapids, Michigan


----------



## Shelly615 (Mar 11, 2002)

27 year old Jersey girl!!


----------



## JulesH (Jun 20, 2002)

HI!! Julie in Oregon, I'm 30 and a physical therapist. IBS-D for years. Nothing works on me!


----------



## Anka (Apr 29, 2002)

Female/33/New Hampshire


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 20, 2002)

Male/53/jersey boy(exit 48)


----------



## PetaHertz (Mar 24, 2002)

32/Male/New Jersey


----------



## jlechien (Feb 20, 2002)

57 y.o./male/D-type for 12 years. Currently in Cilansetron trial in Kansas City area. Very encouraged by results so far.~bigjon-kc


----------



## ElisehasIBS (Feb 3, 2002)

female/35/married/Ontario,Canada


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

female/40/married/3 children/Indiana


----------



## NWAC (Jun 17, 2002)

female, 50, IBS-DCrestview, Florida


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

65 Female New York


----------



## jlb (May 27, 2002)

51-F-Corning, NY. Recently diagnosed with Lactose IBS-D. Tired of reading labels and getting sabbotaged in restaurants.


----------



## NotherNic (Jul 3, 2002)

You could find all of this out by looking in my profile, but I'll make it easier on everyone reading this thread.24/Male/12020 Florida Blvd, Baton Rouge, LA 70815


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

17 (18 on aug.30)fwisconsin


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

22/m/hayward, CANONE OF YOU LIVE IN THE BAY AREA OFSAN FRANCISCO? IM ALL ALONE







! J/KI see a few of you that do!


----------



## nancy o (Jun 28, 2002)

"The Sunshine State" and it's been raining almost 30 days straight!


----------



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Hi, Female ,31 , England (ESSEX ) Heidi


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

52,male,Mississippi


----------



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

18 / f / georgia


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

22/f/Ringwood, NJ


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

just bumping up for the newbies


----------



## gibbonlady (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm a 28 yr old married female currently in Austin, TX and a week today moving to Carlisle, PA.Chris


----------



## craftygal33 (Jul 17, 2002)

33/f/Tennessee


----------



## Valley Gal (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm a 47 year old single (separated for 3 years) female on the southwest coast of BC, Canada. I'd love to hear from anyone in my age group from this area...


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

28 y/o female-philadelphia, pa


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

Hi KatzFemale, 49, small country town outside Melbourne Australia


----------



## Hyssop1971 (Jul 24, 2002)

Holly- girlie-grl-30yrs-Brandon, FL


----------



## melman101 (Jul 24, 2002)

m/21/bronx, ny


----------



## MarkSF (Jul 24, 2002)

23/m, San Francisco, CA


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

female-32-arlington heights illinois


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

22/F/NJ


----------



## Fachtna (May 22, 2002)

Male. 30. Ireland. IBS C.Oh - and I'm single! My God, all you 30ish females - if only I'd known - just back from New England holiday. Ah well, maybe next year!! By the way loved Boston and New Hampshire. I might post some thoughts about it on the board later but I'm going away again on Friday till the end of the month.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am IBS-D and a 44 year old female from PA. I've had IBS for about 16 years. Seems to be getting worse with perimenopause creeping up.Have to watch what I eat extremely hard.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I am 42, female and live in Perth, WESTERN AUSTRALIA


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Dunno if i did this 2 years ago- so here goes:19/ Female/ London UK.


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

28/F/Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I am a 27 year old female from Bloomsbury, NJ


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

24/Married/ Marylandsara


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

43, married female from California


----------



## HUBBY (Aug 14, 2002)

For my wife.33 yrs old from Kanagawa JAPAN


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Female/36/Cherry Hill, NJ (near Phila, PA)


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Bumping this up


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

JamieMale25/10/1979Swansea/Wales/UK


----------



## kmcquaig (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi!I don't know if I did this already, but anyway...Karen27Florida


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

22/ female/ MichiganKris


----------



## Gu3VTA (Jun 7, 2000)

Male/27/Southern CA


----------



## gazzab9s (Aug 23, 1999)

Male 56..Mandurah Western australia


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

27/m/West Palm Beach, FL


----------



## Severina (Oct 24, 1999)

Female/54/illinois


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

23/ FEMALE/ Refugio, Texas


----------



## Lorijdaniels (Sep 28, 2002)

Jeeezz!! And I felt all alone!! Do ya all wanna come to my house and tell my family how awful life is with IBS? Maybe they will believe you!!







LOL. 34/f/Ct. Up all day with pain and D. 55 days straight 30 pds later, up all night with RSL 127 straight. 1hour 2 the most of sleep)


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

36/F/North Carolina...would like to talk about this IBS with anyone...let's find a way to deal with it.


----------



## qheart (Oct 30, 2002)

Female, 39 years old, in Georgia. Specifically, outside of Atlanta, Georgia, about one hour or so! Ha!


----------



## qheart (Oct 30, 2002)

Attn: Sunconureluvr Not from Kansas, but have relatives there. Does that help? Ha!I did live in Missouri though, in Mountain Grove, for about 4 years. That is close to Kansas. I moved away to Georgia in 1993. Mountain Grove is about 50 minutes from Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I am 23 (24 on Friday)...male and from NJ, the Atlantic City areaKaren3480: Are you north or south NJ? (If you don't mind me asking, of course)


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

I'm 62, female from small town north of Dayton, OH. with IBS-D.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

26/Male/Ottawa, OntarioIBS-mostly C


----------



## Danaps (Dec 26, 2000)

42/Female/Central New Jerseyand waiting for Lotronex....


----------



## IBSinAZ (Jul 10, 2002)

A semi good looking 24 year old male in Beautiful and shallow Scottsdale, Arizona. Id love to meet more ibs'ers in my area. sudbury78###aol.com.


----------



## aghast (Aug 12, 2002)

29 (almost 30) y/o grrrl in NYC. Originally from Germany though.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,i just turned the big 40 in August. (still adjusting). I live in North Brunswick, New Jersey. I am married 13 years and I have IBS(D) for 12 years. My husband unfortunately has had to live through this situation also and it has really put a big strain on our marriage. I pray for Lotronex every day!


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Male, 27, Coastal RI to Coastal NH. IBS-D in RI, but much better when I'm in NH. Go figure!


----------



## BrownEyesCSU (Oct 28, 2002)

Karli/18/F/Sacramento, CA


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

40, female, married over 22 yrs.


----------



## rick1565 (Oct 15, 2002)

37 male naugtauck ct


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

female,40 (sorry that's hard to say), married 20 yrs. Raleigh, NC.


----------



## camry (Oct 17, 2002)

Female, 37, Missouri, married 16 wonderful years.


----------



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

29/m/edinburgh,scotland


----------



## LizJones (Nov 1, 2002)

Well seeing as I have just joined this group, I suppose I had better put my details down too








Hi im 53 female and I come from South Yorkshire, England


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Don't know how I missed this one, d'oh.20 / Male / Loughbrough, UKDon't know why anyone would bother reading it all anyway


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

47/female/Redmond, WA







And for the last 18 years I thought I was the only one suffering with IBS-D. Ha!


----------



## TraceyR (Dec 6, 1999)

33/f/lex, ky


----------



## cjb2539 (Mar 2, 2002)

22/male South Louisiana


----------



## Cabernet (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi, 42/Female/Northwest suburb of Boston


----------



## telly31 (Oct 20, 2002)

32/f/zanesville Ohiomy mom is the one with IBS and she is 62 from Ohio


----------



## weswalt (Nov 3, 2002)

42/M/Woodland Park Colorado


----------



## vknight 226 (Oct 24, 2002)

38/F/Central Illinois--------------------------------IBS-C 1 1/2 years and counting


----------



## Whocares (Nov 4, 2002)

Hello Guys i'm new be gentle o.k.







23/M/Manchester England.So good to find a place where i can relate to people in the same boat as me.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

31/female/New Hampshirekind of in the middle. Lakes region/near Lake Winnepasauki (sp?)


----------



## hwllbanger (Oct 10, 2002)

25/m/Philadelphia, PA


----------



## shazc (Nov 5, 2002)

37/f/fredericksburg, va


----------



## Dane3 (Aug 26, 2002)

Female / will be 46 soon / No Children / Great Dane owner / Live in Pennsylvania (USA) / IBS 18 years / Married to an IBS free Husband







.My IBS was manageable for the last six years until recently. Back to where I started 18 years ago.I stumbled onto this forum looking for help and found something much more valuable, others that suffer from IBS. For the past 18 years no one in my circle of Family, Friends or Husband has been able to understand. I thought I was the only one with this horrible torturous disorder. How lucky I was to have found this forum!Patty


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi, 45 year old female living in Medicine Hat Alberta.Love to meet some people close.siennamover57


----------



## seekinganswers (Nov 2, 2002)

just joined the group and just found out I had IBS and wanted to know if theres anyone near me to be able to talk to about it Female/42/Fort Mill SC


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

32/almost divorced/female/MississippiCan't remember when I didn't have this. It's gotten worse with stress of a marriage going south, but is better. I'm taking Librax and Prozac and Elavil and Zyrtec and having more good days than bad. I guess that's something. I don't know a soul in MS who is afflicted with this.


----------



## HopefulOptimist (Jun 25, 2002)

Ha!, only just spotted this thread!I am female,36 for 9 more days and from Southend in England.I have been stumbling around with IBS for about 8 years and it just about saved my life not to mention my sanity to discover this valuable site and to feel such an affinity with all of you. It was only when I recognised so many symptoms here that I summoned up the courage to see my doctor.


----------



## ProudPapaBear (Oct 30, 2002)

Hello all! 29/male/just moved to Las Vegas (Air Force)Puttin' up with this #### since 10th grade! Until recently I thought I was the only one in the world with this condition. That's what IBS does to you, it makes you feel isolated and alone. Blessed with a wonderful and understanding wife who's a registered nurse (bonus!), and four darling children.


----------



## KATHLEENE (Nov 14, 2002)

HI EVERYONEI'M SORRY FOR THE CAPS I'M NOT YELLING OR SHOUTING. BUT IM MOSTLY BLIND.I'M NEW HERE







I HAVE EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IBS. IM FROM ENGLAND ( HUNTINGDON) MARRIED NEARLY 20 YEARS WITH 8 KIDS. IM 38. MY MUM HAS THIS TOO.







I HAVEN'T SEEN ANYONE ELSE WHO HAVE THIS FROM UTAH???? CAN'T HAVE ANY DAIRY FOODS, NOR SPICY, IN FACT ANYTHING CAN TRIGGER THIS IBS. IF THERE ARE ANY PEOPLE FROM UTAH WITH THIS PLEASE E-MAIL ME THANK YOU














KATHLEEN


----------



## Billie24 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi I'm from Gibbons, Alberta Canada. If anyone else is in that area e-mail me.Billie


----------



## LolaBean (Nov 12, 2002)

25/female/Ohio


----------



## nubythedog (Nov 11, 2002)

31/M/NC 10 year vet of this ####.


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

b: 1978s: femalel: austin,texas


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

So we're really not alone....23/female/New YorkTeacher


----------



## kiwiLyn (Nov 8, 2002)

Hello everyone, looks like I'm the only one from New Zealand so far, My name is Lyn I'm 30 married with 2 children from New Zealand, I've had IBS for over 5 years, (driving me nuts) if anyone else is from NZ please msg or email me, would love to hear from anyone..


----------



## nursey (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi guys 41yrs female from West Australia. Ive had this dreaded ibs for 12years it started







the minute I awoke from having my gall bladder removed..and they say we don't need our gall bladders. yeah sure.


----------



## shelly1966 (Nov 15, 2002)

36 female witchita falls Tx but am moving to sumter sc


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

29/f/St.Louis,MO


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

22/female/London


----------



## Anna Anderson (Jan 24, 2003)

I live in hampshire in England.I'm 29 years old and i have just had my first baby.I suffer from ibs d/c type and i am going through a bad flare up.Would love to talk to anyone local.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Another Hampshire, England. 39 and female.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

37/female/Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## marleen18170 (Nov 24, 2002)

Female/36/Iowa Mother of two children Girl age 9 boy age 6. IBS-D Type.


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

Kelly-30-female-IBS D- North Carolina


----------



## J R (Apr 16, 2001)

37/M/Home of The Toronto Maple Leafs! Canada


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

53/Female/Home of the Green Bay Packers/U.S.A.


----------



## NellBell (Feb 9, 2003)

24/female/missouri


----------



## Pagoda (Oct 31, 2002)

hi i'm Dan from Ottawa Ontario Canada.anyone near me? i'm too lazy to scroll through all the pages here. thanks and i'm happy to me a Member here


----------



## sissygirl (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm new to the board and I am from Kalamazoo, Michigan - female. Anyone else here from my area?


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

23FRefugio,TX


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

24 female England


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Hello,Im 26 yrs old from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

F/42/SC


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Female/34/New Orleans, LAShannon IBS-D


----------



## beelzebubble (Dec 12, 2002)

chicky/29/olympia, WA


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

38/f/San Diego CA in the house.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

24/F/Rochester, NY!


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Mar 2, 2000)

36 y/o female. Married with 3 kids in Long Island, NY


----------



## hathorisis (Mar 5, 2003)

22/F/Grand Blanc, MI


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

40/female Rochester, NY


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

31/F/NJ


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

50+/female/PA


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

age: 45sex: rarelylocation: not fussyMike...............professional gigolo


----------



## Mugr (Mar 2, 2003)

Male/23/Zuerich, Switzerland


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

37 female North Carolina....feelin your pain


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

20/f/Canada


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

32 Male "The Great State of Texas"


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

I can't believe this thread is still going! I think it started in 2000.Even more unbelievable - I don't think I've ever responded...Hello.







I'm Dan. I'm 33 years old, male, and live in Chelsea in New York City.


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

21/m/Cleveland, OH USA


----------



## jgallow1 (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm new to the group, so.. nice to meet you!22 years old, Male, northern Virginia USAG


----------



## Dead Man Walking (Mar 11, 2003)

29/Male/MD


----------



## jessiccaanne (May 15, 2017)

Hey, I'm Jess! 
20 years old, Co.Durham North-East England, UK.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

52 years ,male ,ibs-d ,India


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

jessiccaanne said:


> Hey, I'm Jess!
> 20 years old, Co.Durham North-East England, UK.


Good work Jessica, you restarted the thread.

well, I'm 38/male/Chennai, India. PI-IBS D sufferer


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone!


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

75/female/North Carolina USA


----------



## doublea316 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi all

I'm Anthony, for those of you in north east england, there's a new research website opened yesterday at https://www.contactme-ibs.co.uk/ fill in your details to be included on new trial treatments in the near future. I can't recommend professor Yiannakou, who runs the research, enough.


----------



## jswillard82 (Sep 13, 2017)

35/FEMALE/RANDLEMAN NC/diagnosed three years ago


----------

